# Aonde/onde



## lebenohnegebaeude

Oi gente! 
Tenho uma dúvida básica em português. Como se usam "onde" e "aonde"? Os dois são corretos? Qual é a diferença de uso? Creio que o que me causa problemas é uma interferência com o espanhol, porque em espanhol "a dónde" e "dónde" significam coisas muito diferentes ("where to?" e "where?") - mas em português penso que a diferença não é essa, certo? 

Muito obrigada pela ajuda. 

(Se alguém tiver vontade de corregir meus erros de português, eu agradeço.)


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo nome grande, 

*"onde"* indica lugar, lugar físico e, portanto, não deve ser usada em situações em que a idéia de lugar não esteja presente. 

 "*aonde*" sempre que houver a preposição "*a*" indicando movimento: ir *a* / dirigir-se *a* / levar *a* / chegar *a *.
(Fonte)

Mais. 
*



			[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Onde = lugar em que/ em que (lugar). Indica permanência, ... Complementa verbos que exprimem estado ou permanência e que normalmente pedem a preposição em:

Click to expand...

**



Aonde = a que lugar. É a combinação da preposição a + onde. Indica movimento para algum lugar. Dá idéia de aproximação. É usado com os verbos ir, chegar, retornar e outros que pedem a preposição a.
		
Click to expand...

*[/FONT]


----------



## MOC

Para mim a diferença é a mesma.

"Aonde vais?"  = "A dónde vas?"

"Onde estás?" = "Dónde estás?"


----------



## Outsider

Convém acrescentar que coloquialmente muitas vezes não se faz a distinção entre _onde_ e _aonde_, apesar de ser simples:

_Onde estás? --> Where are you?
Aonde vais? --> Where are you going (to)?_

É bom distinguir também _onde_ de _donde_ (= _de onde_):

_Onde estás? --> Where are you?
Donde vens? --> Where do you come from?_


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

MOC said:


> Para mim a diferença é a mesma.
> 
> "Aonde vais?"  = "A dondé vas?"
> 
> "Onde estás?" = "Dondé estás?"


]
Concordo. As definições são as mesmas das palavras em espanhol...


----------



## Outsider

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Oi gente!
> Tenho uma dúvida básica de português. Como se usam "onde" e "aonde"? Os dois são corretos? Qual é a diferença de uso? Creio que o que me causa problemas é uma interferência com o espanhol, porque em espanhol "a dónde" e "dónde" significam coisas muito diferentes ("where to?" e "where?") - mas em português penso que a diferença não é essa, certo?
> 
> Muito obrigada pela ajuda.
> 
> (Se alguém tiver vontade de corrigir meus erros de português, eu agradeço.)


Não havia quase nenhuns. Dizemos mais habitualmente "estar corre(c)to" que "ser corre(c)to", em português.


----------



## ryba

Vanda said:


> *"onde"* indica lugar, lugar físico e, portanto, não deve ser usada em situações em que a idéia de lugar não esteja presente.



Pois não se pode dizer "_uma situação onde tres pessoas (...)_" situando-se "ali" (na situação) mentalmente? É vago...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ryba said:


> Pois não se pode dizer "_uma situação onde tres pessoas (...)_" situando-se "ali" (na situação) mentalmente? É vago...


Por que não usar "_uma situação na qual três pessoas (...)_"....


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Muito obrigada!


----------



## ryba

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Por que não usar "_uma situação na qual três pessoas (...)_"....



_Na qual_... hehe, assim soa melhor até aos meus ouvidos polacos (talvez porque em polaco é igual). Obrigado.


----------



## Denis555

Ryba, também se pode usar "onde" no sentido que você citou ou como se usa em polonês. 

Quanto a "aonde", a situação não é tão simples como possa parecer. Pois no Brasil, "aonde" muitíssimas vezes é usado no lugar de "onde"!

Pra dar um exemplo, na música de Legião Urbana Vento no Litoral Renato Russo canta:

_*Aonde está você agora*_
_*Além de aqui dentro de mim?*_

Toda a letra aqui.


Já no dicionário _Aurélio_ tem o seguinte sobre "aonde":

*AONDE*

Advérbio. 
1.A que lugar; lugar a que ou ao qual: 
_Aonde foste?; _
“Lá vou! Não sei se saberei aonde...” (Campos de Figueiredo, _Imagem da Noite_, p. 13). 
Interjeição. 

2.Bras. Indica descrença ou dúvida ante uma afirmação: 
_— Morreu agora mesmo. | — Aonde! _[Logicamente não seria lícito confundir _aonde_, ‘a que lugar’, com _onde_, ‘em que lugar’; e pela distinção entre um e outro se bateram, e ainda hoje se batem, muitos gramáticos e estudiosos. 

*O uso dos melhores autores, porém, desde um Azurara, da fase arcaica da língua, até um José Régio ou um Miguel Torga, dos nossos dias, não distingue onde de aonde.* Clássico dos mais reputados, Rebelo da Silva usa _aonde_ por _onde_ cerca de 40 vezes nos seus _Contos e Lendas_; uma delas (só para exemplificar), na pág. 20: 
“o cemitério aonde dormem os que nos amaram.” Por vezes ocorre o emprego simultâneo de um e outro advérbio com a mesma significação: “Nise? Nise? onde estás? aonde? aonde?” (Cláudio Manuel da Costa, _Obras Poéticas_, I, p. 109); “Mas aonde te vais agora, / Onde vais, esposo meu?” (Machado de Assis, _Poesias Completas_, p. 207). Note-se, na abonação machadiana, que a métrica não se oporia à repetição do _aonde_. Cf. _onde_.]

------------

Sobre "donde" eu diria que é pouquíssimo usado, se prefere a forma "de onde". Ex.:
_De onde você é?_
_De onde é que apareceu isso?!_


----------



## ryba

Obrigado, Denis.

Chego a conclução que:

Em polaco, "_sytuacja, gdzie_..." está correto mas o habitual é falar "_sytuacja, w której..._".

Por analogia, em português se pode dizer "uma situação onde...", mas "uma situação na qual..." soa mais natural.

Abraços


----------



## jazyk

Eu acho _situação onde _estranhíssimo. Para mim, situação não é lugar.


----------



## Denis555

Vejam um exemplo que vi na Wikipédia:

Existem dois tipos de priapismo:

1. Lesão venosa, que é a *situação onde* o sangue que chega ao pênis através das artérias, não consegue retornar ao corpo por uma obstrução no conjunto de veias que drenam o pênis. Por esse motivo, a pressão do sangue dentro do pênis é elevada, com pouco oxigênio e a dificuldade do sangue chegar até as fibras sensitivas do pênis, gera um quadro doloroso.
2. Lesão arterial, que é a *situação onde* há a ruptura de uma ou mais artérias que levam o sangue até o pênis. Nessa situação, o sangue chega em grande volume e de forma rápida ao pênis, enquanto o escoamento é lento, gerando assim o estado de ereção prolongada. Como não há deficiência de chegada de sangue às fibras sensitivas do pênis, geralmente esse quadro é indolor.

Artigo completo:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priapismo


----------



## edupa

jazyk said:


> Eu acho _situação onde _estranhíssimo. Para mim, situação não é lugar.


 

A frase _situação onde_ é ouvida diariamente nos meios de comunicação e nas ruas, dita por nativos do Brasil. Estranha ela não é. 

Além de ser comum, a frase _situação onde_ ela faz todo sentido. 

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Etimologicamente, "situação" vem do latim _situ_ (antepassado do nosso "sítio"), que quer dizer "lugar". Mas tenho de concordar que "situação onde" não soa a bom português. É preferível usar "situação na qual" ou "situação em que", ao menos para escrever.


----------



## MOC

Para não estar a especular fiz um teste meramente para ter uma ideia no google, e "situação onde" é, pelo menos, utilizado tanto no Brasil (bastante) como em Portugal (pouco).
Pessoalmente não uso.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Etimologicamente, "situação" vem do latim _situ_ (antepassado do nosso "sítio"), que quer dizer "lugar". Mas tenho de concordar que "situação onde" não soa a bom português. É preferível usar "situação na qual" ou "situação em que", ao menos para escrever.


 

Desculpe, Out. 

Acho que fica complicado dizermos, pelo menos no Brasil, que a frase _situação_ _onde_ não é bom português, pelo simples fato de um número considerável de pessoas (a maioria?), de TODAS as camadas sociais, de TODAS as regiões usar a frase. Ouço a frase 'situação onde' desde que me conheço por gente.

Com todo respeito, aqui no Brasil quem insiste em dizer que a frase _situação onde_ é português ruim o faz movido por um prescritivismo puritano muito rasteiro.

Me parece, no entanto, que a situação em Portugual é bem diferente.

Abraços


EDIT: Out, pra variar você sempre traz informação VERDADEIRAMENTE útil. Sua observação sobre a etimologia da palavra situação coloca um fim ao chavão "situação não é lugar". Muito bom. Valeu!


----------



## jazyk

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazyk*
> 
> 
> *Eu acho* _situação onde _estranhíssimo. Para mim, situação não é lugar.
> 
> 
> A frase _situação onde_ é ouvida diariamente nos meios de comunicação e nas ruas, dita por nativos do Brasil. Estranha ela não é.


----------



## Denis555

edupa said:


> EDIT: Out, pra variar você sempre traz informação VERDADEIRAMENTE útil. Sua observação sobre a etimologia da palavra situação coloca um fim ao chavão "situação não é lugar". Muito bom. Valeu!


 
É mesmo.
Situação:
-> sítio arqueológico, sítio histórico, sítio urbano, etc
-> verbo situar(-se)

Abraço a todos!


----------



## ryba

Outsider said:


> Etimologicamente, "situação" vem do latim _situ_ (antepassado do nosso "sítio"), que quer dizer "lugar".



De aí vêm as tipo expressões "_situar-se num lugar_",  "_situação geográfica_". [Edit: Hehe, Denis, não vi a sua resposta]

É interessante que a pesquisa do Google mostra que há muita gente que usa o "_uma discussão onde_", que teoricamente tem ainda menos a ver com um lugar físico que o "situação". Eu diria que é um lugar mental..


----------



## jazyk

> EDIT: Out, pra variar você sempre traz informação VERDADEIRAMENTE útil. Sua observação sobre a etimologia da palavra situação coloca um fim ao chavão "situação não é lugar". Muito bom. Valeu!


E isso significa exatamente o quê? Familia em latim se referia a uma aglomeração de escravos, do latim famulus e só muito depois passou a englobar o pai, a mãe, os filhos e demais familiares. Etimologicamente o verbo suicidar-se não deveria ser pronominal porque já contem em si o pronome pessoal _sui. _Não me venha falar de latim para mim. Faça-me um favor! É só ver as contribuições que faço no fórum latino para ver que não se trata de língua de mim desconhecida. O fato é que situação nem português nem em nenhuma outra língua que tomou essa palavra do latim se refere a lugar, quer você queira quer não. Acho _sim_ que tenho direito de opinar em relação à língua portuguesa, que me é tão cara e à qual me dediquei a minha vida toda. A minha formação, as outras línguas que venho aprendendo e o meu contato com a palavra escrita me dão todo esse direito sim. O problema é que você acha que tudo é possível, tudo é aceitável, mas é o primeiro a corrigir um erro de crase quando cita as palavras de alguém. Se tudo é correto, por que corrigir aquele erro? Deixasse-o do jeito que estava. Outra coisa que o desabona é a sua insistência em usar ênclise com verbo no futuro do pretérito e futuro do presente, o que não é correto nem segundo a gramática normativa nem a descritiva, que você tanto defende. Se é para ser do povão, por que não inicia suas orações com um pronome e assim age de forma muito mais coerente? É muito bonito falar de aceitação de variedades lingüísticas e tudo mais, mas o fato é que nada disso é considerado na hora em que se faz uma entrevista de emprego ou se usa a língua num contexto social que exija que o falante se expresse com precisão e _sim _de acordo com a língua oficial. Usando uma frase que alguém profere aqui _ad nauseam_, que talvez seja até sua, _Não se iluda_. O mundo é cruel _sim _e vai exigir conhecimento da língua _dos gramatiqueiros de plantão_, como você costuma adjetivá-losr, quer você queira quer não. Dizer que tudo é correto e aceitável parece-me uma atitude muito irresponsável de quem quer manter as coisas da forma que estão e não permitir aos pobres, injustiçados, marginalizados ou adjetivo que mais lhe aprouver, acesso a uma vida melhor. _Não se iluda_ por ter lido alguns livros de lingüística a respeito e vir ditar regra aqui, mas o fato é que quem nos procura quer respostas adequadas às dúvidas que os afligem, não tratados de lingüística. Se eu fosse estrangeiro e viesse buscar ajuda neste fórum, já teria desistido da língua, pelas informações tão confusas que tenho visto.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> Acho que fica complicado dizermos, pelo menos no Brasil, que a frase _situação_ _onde_ não é bom português, pelo simples fato de um número considerável de pessoas (a maioria?), de TODAS as camadas sociais, de TODAS as regiões usar a frase. Ouço a frase 'situação onde' desde que me conheço por gente.


Claro que a minha opinião é colorida por aquilo que é familiar para mim. Ainda há pouco, tivemos outro tópico sobre um conjunto de expressões portuguesas bastante naturais que soam feias a certos brasileiros. É uma questão de hábito e perspectiva.

Pensando um pouco mais no assunto, parece-me que se usa muitas vezes "onde" por "em que". Se a pergunta original não tivesse chamado a atenção para a escolha entre as expressões, é bem possível que eu nem desse pelo "onde".


----------



## edupa

jazyk said:


> E isso significa exatamente o quê? Familia em latim se referia a uma aglomeração de escravos, do latim famulus e só muito depois passou a englobar o pai, a mãe, os filhos e demais familiares. Etimologicamente o verbo suicidar-se não deveria ser pronominal porque já contem em si o pronome pessoal _sui. _Não me venha falar de latim para mim. Faça-me um favor! É só ver as contribuições que faço no fórum latino para ver que não se trata de língua de mim desconhecida. O fato é que situação nem português nem em nenhuma outra língua que tomou essa palavra do latim se refere a lugar, quer você queira quer não. Acho _sim_ que tenho direito de opinar em relação à língua portuguesa, que me é tão cara e à qual me dediquei a minha vida toda. A minha formação, as outras línguas que venho aprendendo e o meu contato com a palavra escrita me dão todo esse direito sim. O problema é que você acha que tudo é possível, tudo é aceitável, mas é o primeiro a corrigir um erro de crase quando cita as palavras de alguém. Se tudo é correto, por que corrigir aquele erro? Deixasse-o do jeito que estava. Outra coisa que o desabona é a sua insistência em usar ênclise com verbo no futuro do pretérito e futuro do presente, o que não é correto nem segundo a gramática normativa nem a descritiva, que você tanto defende. Se é para ser do povão, por que não inicia suas orações com um pronome e assim age de forma muito mais coerente? É muito bonito falar de aceitação de variedades lingüísticas e tudo mais, mas o fato é que nada disso é considerado na hora em que se faz uma entrevista de emprego ou se usa a língua num contexto social que exija que o falante se expresse com precisão e _sim _de acordo com a língua oficial. Usando uma frase que alguém profere aqui _ad nauseam_, que talvez seja até sua, _Não se iluda_. O mundo é cruel _sim _e vai exigir conhecimento da língua _dos gramatiqueiros de plantão_, como você costuma adjetivá-losr, quer você queira quer não. Dizer que tudo é correto e aceitável parece-me uma atitude muito irresponsável de quem quer manter as coisas da forma que estão e não permitir aos pobres, injustiçados, marginalizados ou adjetivo que mais lhe aprouver, acesso a uma vida melhor. _Não se iluda_ por ter lido alguns livros de lingüística a respeito e vir ditar regra aqui, mas o fato é que quem nos procura quer respostas adequadas às dúvidas que os afligem, não tratados de lingüística. Se eu fosse estrangeiro e viesse buscar ajuda neste fórum, já teria desistido da língua, pelas informações tão confusas que tenho visto.
> 
> Jazyk


 

Jazyk,

Vejo que você é um leitor assíduo e um/uma cara bastante aplicado. That's the spirit!

Em relação ao uso de _situação onde_, veja só outros exemplo de *situação* com sentido de *lugar*:

> Você *não vai longe* com esses livrinhos do Sacconi.
> Se você continuar a ler o Sacconi, você *vai ficar pra trás*.
> Você ainda lê o Sacconi?!? *Sai dessa, cara. *
> *Estou* _*num mato sem cachorro*_. O que faço agora?
> Ele _*se encontra*_ numa situação difícil.

O que lhe parece?

Abraços


----------



## jazyk

Não entendi absolutamente nada. Vejo que você não tem argumentos nenhun*S.*


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Claro que a minha opinião é colorida por aquilo que é familiar para mim. Ainda há pouco, tivemos outro tópico sobre um conjunto de expressões portuguesas bastante naturais que soam feias a certos brasileiros. É uma questão de hábito e perspectiva.
> 
> Pensando um pouco mais no assunto, parece-me que se usa muitas vezes "onde" por "em que". Se a pergunta original não tivesse chamado a atenção para a escolha entre as expressões, é bem possível que eu nem desse pelo "onde".


 

De acordo, Out!  

Muitas vezes me deparo com esses tipos de questões que só vêm à minha atenção quando colocadas por meus parentes gringos. Detalhes que passariam "batido" se eles não apontassem aquilo pra mim. 

_*Quase sempre*_ fico sem resposta na hora e também tenho que refletir sobre o assunto com mais cuidado.

Abraços


----------



## gvergara

Outsider said:


> Convém acrescentar que coloquialmente muitas vezes não se faz a distinção entre _onde_ e _aonde_, apesar de ser simples:


Será por isso que se empregou _aonde _neste caso em lugar de _onde_?
_"O senhor quer arranjar um trabalho como músico? Não sei *aonde *possa ser, talvez numa casa de shows, onde será que tocam mñusica do Norte?"
_*De "Sem pecado" de Ana Miranda*

Gonzalo


----------



## Outsider

Precisamente.


----------

